# Ludwigia Repens vs. L. Palustris submersed



## chrislewistx

Sorry I know this has been beaten to death, but I need some help. I have been reading threads, and info from the plant finder database. As well as other articles and pictures online. I do not want to give away plants with an incorrect identity.

Is there a way to distinguish between SUBMERGED growth of Ludwigia Repens and Palustris? I had both at one time, growing emersed and submerged. Now I have one plant that is growing submersed, and it seems to be L. Palustris, but I am not sure. The thickness of the leaves and curve do not seem like what I remember L. repens looking submersed.

Near the bottom leaves are opposite each other, but further up the stem they are offset.
Some leaves are red on both sides, but some leaves are green on both sides.
When allowed to reach the surface and grow horizontal to the surface it turns even deeper red.
Arial roots near the top of the plant are common
Stems stay green in color
Leaves grow in groups of two on the stem

Any other observations I could include to help? Pictures below.








[/URL] DSCF0015 by chrislewistx, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] DSCF0013 by chrislewistx, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] DSCF0012 by chrislewistx, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] DSCF0006 by chrislewistx, on Flickr[/IMG]

entire album link if you want a few more similar shots
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrislewistx/sets/72157634134459982/


----------



## Cavan Allen

You have neither. That's _L. glandulosa_. Neither _L. repens_ nor _L. palustris_ have alternate leaves.

_L. repens_ has a shorter petiole (leaf stem) than _L. palustris_ does when submerged. Leaves are often green on the top and red beneath, whereas _L. palustris_ has leaves that are more uniform in color.


----------



## chrislewistx

Thank you Cavan.

I will have to pull some of the other Ludwigia plants I have in my old emersed box and see how they grow out submerged.


----------



## pweifan

Wow, how did you get _L. glandulosa_ to branch so much? Did you float it?


----------



## chrislewistx

It is a shallow tank, 20 gallon long, so I have to trim it often. When it reaches the top I let it grow horizontal across the surface for a while. At which time it grows bright red, then I trim it and replant.


----------

